# fake ass trainer



## twstdn8v (Jun 15, 2011)

There is an alleged personal trainer where I workout who is about 150 I think I can't really tell cause he is always in a hoodie and sweats with the hood on. He has about 4-5 "clients" with him at all times they follow this kid like baby ducks. I overheard him yesterday tell them just do what I do "just do what I do" then proceeded to put his earbuds in and didn't say another word to these poor guys til he was leaving an HOUR! a fucking hour later. I asked one of these guys afterhe left if he was always like that he said yeah we just follow him from lift to lift. I asked a few more questions and this is a summary of his answers. 
1 They have no goal in mind at all
2They have no idea what muscle groups their workin
3 they never do the same lifts twice (the guy I talked to said  in a month he has never lifted the same way twice)  
4 he's chargin these guys 75$ a month and they pay their own gym membership. 

I told this guy he could workout with me and my buddy this evenin 

I'm thinkin bout enlightening his entire group that they are gettin screwed. 
Thoughts?


----------



## hurkulees (Jun 15, 2011)

mind ur own business before that 150lb fella puts hands on you for fuckin with his income.


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 15, 2011)

twstdn8v said:


> There is an alleged personal trainer where I workout who is about 150 I think I can't really tell cause he is always in a hoodie and sweats with the hood on. He has about 4-5 "clients" with him at all times they follow this kid like baby ducks. I overheard him yesterday tell them just do what I do "just do what I do" then proceeded to put his earbuds in and didn't say another word to these poor guys til he was leaving an HOUR! a fucking hour later. I asked one of these guys afterhe left if he was always like that he said yeah we just follow him from lift to lift. I asked a few more questions and this is a summary of his answers.
> 1 They have no goal in mind at all
> 2They have no idea what muscle groups their workin
> 3 they never do the same lifts twice (the guy I talked to said  in a month he has never lifted the same way twice)
> ...




hell yeah go for it. in my gym there a whole mess of " PERSONAL TRAINERS " and they are all skinny and have no muscles what so ever. shit pisses me off people pay them to train them. If ima get a personal trainer ima make sure they look bigger and more defined then me


----------



## southpaw (Jun 15, 2011)

Haha... I see this all time too.  Kids hit the gym for a year, take a kines class at the community college then call themselves a trainer.  When I need training advice, I look for the beastiest, vascularist, sweatiest beast with a smile on his (or her) face, introduce myself and get my advice and a new gym buddy for free!  Haven't been let down yet!!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 15, 2011)

I run solo in the gym. I generally hate everyone.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 15, 2011)

hurkulees said:


> mind ur own business before that 150lb fella puts hands on you for fuckin with his income.


fist lol of the the day


----------



## twstdn8v (Jun 15, 2011)

hurkulees said:


> mind ur own business before that 150lb fella puts hands on you for fuckin with his income.



Just to clarify this is a buck fifty at 5'10"  id stab this bitch with a plastic fork and fuck the wound while bitch slapping him with my scrotum. 
Now that the obligatory 'badass' comment is outta the way lol
 my problem is this kid takin advantage of these guys. He's messin with his own fukin oncome by bein a shitty trainer if he would actually help these guys rather than just takin their money to watch his skinny ass bench 155 for three reps.


----------



## HP08 (Jun 15, 2011)

A punch in the face solves most problems...


----------



## Hench (Jun 15, 2011)

hurkulees said:


> mind ur own business before that 150lb fella puts hands on you for fuckin with his income.



^^ghey. 


I would let them know whats up, dude's ripping off his clients so who cares what he thinks. It's also dickheads like him that give the rest of us a bad name.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jun 15, 2011)

lol i see that shit all the time! make me wanna become a trainer part time. im bigger and work harder than most of them. what can a pt make working say 20 hrs a week?


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 15, 2011)

Being a good trainer is a lot more than just being big and strong.  However, probably about 80% of PT's I know are uneducated morons who don't know a damn thing about the human body.  That's one of the problems I try to fix in the industry on a regular basis.  

I'd call the guy out though, because why the hell are they paying him?  He isn't giving them any more than they can get from a $5 Men's Health issue.  Pretty good scam though if you can find idiots who will pay you to be your workout partners.


----------



## twstdn8v (Jun 15, 2011)

Yea I'm callin his bullshit in front of everybody tonight lats see what happens


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I run solo in the gym. I generally hate everyone.


 
HAHAHA. Fuck everybody!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 15, 2011)

Most of the younger trainers at my gym, a family fitness are pretty cool. They are working mostly with older folks and try their best to accomodate their physical limitations. One though is a douchebag, asked me one day if I had ever done squats on one of those half dome inflated things that trainers use to increase my core stability. I just laughed and said "no, I squat the proper way". He has never spoken to me again.


----------



## saff (Jun 15, 2011)

you know what; i don't know if the kid is more of a dick or the dicks paying him? maybe they deserve him? just shows how thick some people really are! i HATE most personal trainers - they push their 'clients' hard but don't push themselves enough! ... you've got me going noW lol - when they're training guys, they look totally uninvolved and in contrast spend way too much time talking to the chicks. they lift the weights in a way which flex's their muscles and i feel like cornering them in the locker room and kicking the shit out of them!

thanks- i've been wanting to get that off my chest for a while lol


----------



## daytay (Jun 15, 2011)

Not only is this guy a thief, he's gonna get one of these poor people injured. Step up and say something. You may save someones ass.


----------



## independent (Jun 15, 2011)

twstdn8v said:


> Just to clarify this is a buck fifty at 5'10"  id stab this bitch with a plastic fork and fuck the wound while bitch slapping him with my scrotum.
> Now that the obligatory 'badass' comment is outta the way lol
> my problem is this kid takin advantage of these guys. He's messin with his own fukin oncome by bein a shitty trainer if he would actually help these guys rather than just takin their money to watch his skinny ass bench 155 for three reps.



Most of these people wont stay in the gym long enough to make a difference anyways. Dont waste your breath.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 15, 2011)

I've got to agree with the above the majority of people in a gym will not maintain it and from my experience those who have no clear goals and follow a PT from the start often do not last anyway.

But i still think you should frisbee a 45lber at his head and then curbstomp the twat with a dumbbell =)


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 16, 2011)

Agreed that they deserve one another!  In due time you can casually befriend them and later let them understand that they don't know shit.


----------



## Chimaltrufio (Jun 16, 2011)

jajaja also go alone to the gym


----------



## twstdn8v (Jun 16, 2011)

RESULTS!!!  
   The wannabe got royally pissed last night he never said a word to me but he cut his workout short for the rest of his ducks lol. He text Danny the guy who worked out with me and told him not to ask him for help again lmao. The looks we kept gettin were fukin priceless!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 16, 2011)

twstdn8v said:


> RESULTS!!!
> The wannabe got royally pissed last night he never said a word to me but he cut his workout short for the rest of his ducks lol. He text Danny the guy who worked out with me and told him not to ask him for help again lmao. The looks we kept gettin were fukin priceless!!!



Good for you.  Props.


----------



## Elson (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't believe you have to be fuckin huge to call yourself a personal trainer. In personal experience I've seen the opposite where the trainers are huge and don't know shit. I guess they get hired just because they are big.

But you're right this guys is terrible and those guys should find someone else, most PTs I've seen don't know how a build a proper trainer-client relationship.


----------



## IRONATHLETE (Jun 16, 2011)

Elson said:


> I don't believe you have to be fuckin huge to call yourself a personal trainer. In personal experience I've seen the opposite where the trainers are huge and don't know shit. I guess they get hired just because they are big.
> 
> But you're right this guys is terrible and those guys should find someone else, most PTs I've seen don't know how a build a proper trainer-client relationship.




I have to disagree with you. If the guy is big obviously he knows something and what it takes to get big. He didn't just inject steroids and the next day he was huge


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 16, 2011)

Yep...I hate working out with other people unless they are real go getters.  And then i really would prefer not to.  I just like to be alone with my headphones.  If I'm working out with someone I usually have to have my headphones off.


----------



## twstdn8v (Jun 16, 2011)

Wasn't the size of the guy I was criticizing it was methods. I've seen pts that are what I would call scrawny that have extensive knowledge of anatomy and how to improve upon it. But others that are jacked and know shit about different body types or nutrition. 
Skinny and cut ready for a triathlon. 
Ripped and dieted down for competition.  
Huge and swole up Ready for their next power lifting meet.
It doesn't matter what the pt looks like it's the knowledge they can share thats important.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jun 16, 2011)

hes gunna woop your ass for that lol dont let him spot you


----------



## twstdn8v (Jun 16, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> hes gunna woop your ass for that lol dont let him spot you



I talked to my new liftin buddy and he's already got two of the other guys wantin to come lift with us. So we'll see if he tries some shit. It'll be hilarious I promise you lol. He was definitely all butthurt over losin a client. 
   Sad part is I don't think he has any kind of certification at all.


----------



## saff (Jun 16, 2011)

i think you're making a mistake taking on these guys... they're going to hinder your progress. sounds like your ego is taking the driving seat. lol


----------



## mich29 (Jun 16, 2011)

twstdn8v said:


> There is an alleged personal trainer where I workout who is about 150 I think I can't really tell cause he is always in a hoodie and sweats with the hood on. He has about 4-5 "clients" with him at all times they follow this kid like baby ducks. I overheard him yesterday tell them just do what I do "just do what I do" then proceeded to put his earbuds in and didn't say another word to these poor guys til he was leaving an HOUR! a fucking hour later. I asked one of these guys afterhe left if he was always like that he said yeah we just follow him from lift to lift. I asked a few more questions and this is a summary of his answers.
> 1 They have no goal in mind at all
> 2They have no idea what muscle groups their workin
> 3 they never do the same lifts twice (the guy I talked to said  in a month he has never lifted the same way twice)
> ...



research the guy and see if he checks out.


----------



## Elson (Jun 16, 2011)

IRONATHLETE said:


> I have to disagree with you. If the guy is big obviously he knows something and what it takes to get big. He didn't just inject steroids and the next day he was huge



No i agree, Some people are just big because its in their genes. I was just saying you shouldn't judge a smaller trainer as not credible unless you see what they know.


----------

